# Newly Acquired - 10g worthy?



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I just picked these up from Home Depot because they looked nice. Any word on plant names, or useability? My tank will *hopefully* be house a pair of D. Aurutas.

1)








2)








3)








4)









Here is my tank.










Thanks!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

most home depot plants like that will grow like a monkey's uncle. try it if u want.


----------



## Galloway (Dec 27, 2006)

Number 2 is Dracean fragrans and will get 6ft tall










Number 3 is Dracaena marginata and will grow...well big.










Just joking that is another species (Dracaena draco), but here is a normal size pic of marginata









It will take a while for these plants to develop that well, but just keep in mind that you will be cutting back soon once established in a viv.

Galloway


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Well alrighty then, I guess it's up to me to order from some one online who knows what they're doing, haha. Thanks. Antone, here I come.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ditto to what Galloway said. Took the words straight from my mouth. Haha.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah alll those are way tooo big


Theres a great site for plants online.... called Frogbroms.com 


Check them out!!!


Todd


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.blackjungle.com
http://www.saurian.net are two trusted sites for plants and frogs.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

nah. stick with frogbroms


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Check out the links page and start browsing the plant places linked to in there.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

the first plant is a variagated english ivy. I just bought one today to go in my viv when I get it done. I got it because it was the *only* ivy my mother was allergic to, but also one of the only plants she just could not find a way to kill. 

We had a ton of it growing on the north side of our house, and I live in Oklahoma, so we have very different weather from season to season, so it survived that, my mowing it, her pulling it, poisoning it, etc. 

If I can kill it, I'll just have to concede defeat and give up the vivarium plans.


----------



## MartinShaver (Dec 20, 2006)

4 looks like a peace lily to me.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have whatever the 3rd plant down is, it is in my 190 gallon viv and it is doing great, I'm not sure how good it will look in a frog viv though( my 190 gallon is a lizard viv)

Curtis


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

# 2 Dracaena reflexa aka Pleomele reflexa aka Song of India. Smaller leaves than D. fragrans (Massangeana) or corn plant, and much slower growing. Will still out grow your 10 gal.


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Tim!

What kind of lizards do you have in a 190g viv?


----------

